# Your best rod?



## Bobfish (May 25, 2007)

Hey Yakkers,

Im setting up for some Sydney Harbour live baiting and have recently purchased a new Blackmagic Avet overhead that im spooling with 30lb braid. Now im posed with the next hurdle, which rod for me?

I thought some experienced livie chuckers would be able to help...do i need a long or short rod? Is a soft tip needed or do i need something like a jigging stick?

My budget is $300 and any tips would be much appreciated. 

Cheers, Bobfish


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

If I had a lazy 3 bills I'd invest in one of these little badboys

Wilson Texalium RLFTX16 6'6" 10-15kg 1 pc OverHead

http://www.wilsonfishing.com/products/rods/texalium/default.asp

mmmmmmm

There were a couple at Narrabeen B&T

Good luck!


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

There is an awesome Daiwa Saltiga Coastal in the FOR SALE section here. Look under *Daiwa gear for sale* I think. 
They're a great rod and would be worth a look.
Few more $$$'s though, but you never know!

Dave.


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

Have a look at the daiwa saltist boat rods they have a good range of the overheads.
(http://www.daiwafishing.com.au)


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

It will pay to see if the rod mount for the reel will fit on the rod before you buy.

The mount on my little Avet sx is too short and thick to fit some of my rods unless I use the screw on clamp to hold it on.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

In the ultra responsive, expensive, shorter rod, heavier livebait range I personally reckon you've got a winner with the Shimano Tcurve Deep Jig 400. If going lighter say 30lb braid the 200 series might be suitable too.

Jigging rods are great on a yak because you can fully bend them to about 75-85 degrees in the top third with less risk of snapping them.

The Tcurve was my personal favorite yak rod in the pelagic season of 2006-7.


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

I have an Avet lx which might be about the same reel. It's matched to a T Curve 200 jig rod and as recomended in the last post, I use 15kg braid.  The rod only cost $213 on special at BCF. I use it for livebait and does the job well ( in fact I have 3 ). Good leverage, easy to carry and breaks down to be quite short. I have also seen this rod on special at Super A Mart sports- perhaps it is on runout .


----------



## Bobfish (May 25, 2007)

Thanks for the good advice yakkers, its great to have avice from peopIe who arent trying to sell me something!

Im hearing about the t-curve 200 alot, so il check em out. The saltigas seem a bit x-ey at $600. Does anyone have bad things to say about the t-curve? Or another rod they rate as highly for the same cash?

Cheers,

Bobfish


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

The only bad thing I've heard about the Tcurve is that some yakkers find it too short. I love shorter rods and cut 150mm off the butt the day it arrived to make it more comfortable to use off the yak. It's now about 5'6".

On big fish, some anglers prefer to feel some flex going through a loaded rod all the way through the grip. The Tcurve is ultra stiff in the grip section and flexes faster up the rod. On smaller fish, it can feel a bit like a broomstick in the grip section but as soon as hookup to fish over 5kg, its a whole different ballgame.

I landed some solid pelagics last year and I seriously believe I would have been bricked using a softer, less responsive rod.


----------

